# Is it worth having VTC Fixed?



## Colfetski (Feb 17, 2005)

I have the typical VTC problem with my '94 Maxima. I'm not someone who can work on it myself. I've seen mixed reports on what can happen if you don't fix this problem ranging from 'nothing' to 'VTC will explode'...

So far, my engine light has started to come on periodically and my mechanic thinks this is the most likely cause. I have all the other 'sewing machine' sounding symptoms that point to a VTC issue.

Should I invest in having this repaired? Does the 'grounding' solution have any negative side effects? If not, why doesn't Nissan make this standard practice?


----------



## DuckandCover84 (Feb 17, 2005)

Colfetski said:


> I have the typical VTC problem with my '94 Maxima. I'm not someone who can work on it myself. I've seen mixed reports on what can happen if you don't fix this problem ranging from 'nothing' to 'VTC will explode'...
> 
> So far, my engine light has started to come on periodically and my mechanic thinks this is the most likely cause. I have all the other 'sewing machine' sounding symptoms that point to a VTC issue.
> 
> Should I invest in having this repaired? Does the 'grounding' solution have any negative side effects? If not, why doesn't Nissan make this standard practice?


It takes 15 minutes to ground out the solenoid.. you need a wire... and a knife... there are 2 plugs on the left side of the engine... the lower one has a wire running from it into the electrical system which should be taped up.. you have to get the green and white wire from that... splice it open ground it to a metal clamp that has 2 bolts on it just wrap the wire around the bolt and screw it in and it should spark... then when you start up the car... rev the engine once and the clicking will go away


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

The drawbacks to grounding the VTCs is that you lose a little bit of power in some of the RPM range, but otherwise there's no problems with it. I've had mine grounded for about three years now, and 218,000 miles on my engine. I take it to the track at least a few times a month and bang it off the rev limiter for a couple hours each day.... still running strong!


----------

